# ive started jogging... advice please



## positivenote (3 Jul 2007)

hi all,
so im in the worst shape of my life , weighing close to 15stone at 5ft 9 is not good. I have made a conscious decision to try and lose the excess weight around the belly. The diet has changed, have stared eating less food more regualrly, but i have just started jogging/walking. last night and today i have done approx 2 miles before i had to give up... id jog half a mile and walk half a mile but after two circuts i was in bits. However, i am determined to get back some sort of health. 
any advice would be really appreciated as i cant afford to join a gym and actually prefer being outside because we've a lovely green around the corner that im using as a circut. Basically am i doing this right and when should i see anykind of results, 3 months?
thanks in advance


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2007)

Have you checked with your _GP _that you should be engaging in such exercise and not maybe starting a bit more gradually?


----------



## Firefly (3 Jul 2007)

Problem most people in your situation have is trying to do too much too quickly. Run twice a week for 3 weeks. When running don't run too fast but try and find a comfortable pace...if you have to walk then walk. After 3 weeks you'll be surprised at how much fitter you'll feel. At this stage you could consider joining a running club as running on your own can be tough. Last bit of advice is invest in a good pair of running shoes....anything from Asics over 60euro should be fine.


----------



## purpeller (3 Jul 2007)

As Clubman said: first thing to do is see your doctor about exercise.
I lost several stone a couple of years ago (with weight watchers, as well as being in a gym) so I have some experience.
While I have no medical background: 30 mins of walking daily would serve you better.  Try getting a pedometer (small investment of approx €20) and you can see yourself improve.  Within a couple of weeks, you'll be walking further in your 30 mins.  Once you've dropped a couple of stone, it may be worth spending the money on a couple of sessions with a personal trainer, shouldn't cost more than €100.  A personal trainer can design you a program based on what exercise you can take within your abilities at the moment.

Something else you can do on the internet is educate yourself on nutrition.  A lot of people losing weight make assumptions about types of food, what is good or bad, or try to cut out whole food groups.

Best of luck!


----------



## Firefly (3 Jul 2007)

Purpeller,

I presume you lost a couple of stone from running or other gym activities rather than walking. Walking is a good cardio excercise but if you want to lose weight I would have thought you'd need to be doing a LOT of walking.

Firefly.


----------



## Buddyboy (3 Jul 2007)

Congratulations on starting! It gets easier from here, to the point where you actually enjoy it. And any exercise is better than no exercise.

My thoughts.....

1. Go to the doctor for a medical beforehand.  Better off finding out if you have a heart condition or other issue now rather than at the side of the road.

2. Do the exercise you like... you are more likely to stick to it. You have this sorted already. (Walking is a great way to exercise..especially with a dog  ). If you feel disheartened, organise to go walking with a friend. 
3. Get one of the heart monitors.  They are a wrist watch and a transmitter around your chest.  Fairly cheap at Argos or most sports stores. There are specific ranges of heart rate that are best for losing weight (and others for aerobic etc.). They depend on your age etc.  As long as you keep exercising in this range you will not overstress yourself, or exercise too slowly to do any good.  All this should be in the net.  My range is 112~130 BPM for weight loss.
3. Be careful of running. It is high stress on the joints, especially when you are carrying excess weight.
4. Don't worry too much about weight loss at the start.  It can take a while to kick in.  Initially you will be developing fitness and some muscle. Muscle mass weighs more than fat, so you may not see any actual weight loss.  What you will notice is that your pants are looser, and you feel better.
5. Remember! the most you will be able to lose and keep off is 1 to 2 lbs a week. So don't expect dramatic results. It could take two to three months to lose a stone.  Concentrate on this as a life change (for the better).
6. Drink lots of water.  It helps flush out the toxins and keeps you looking and feeling better.
7. Don't worry if you have a few setbacks. The odd biscuit or slice of cake isn't going to kill you. However, stay off the fizzy drinks and other suger loaded snacks. These are the guys that put on the pounds.
8. Ease up on the alcohol (if relevant). Giving up the booze for a month will do wonders to speeding up the process.

I could go on, but others will be offering loads of advice.  Again, I salute you for starting the process. Take it slow and steady.  

Results wise, at a guess.  1 month - the walking will become easier, and you will have to walk faster to maintain the elevated heartrate. 2 month - you will notice your clothes becoming looser, and you will get fidgety if you don't get any exercise.


----------



## Firefly (3 Jul 2007)

I personally wouldn't go to your GP unless you have  a specific condition that you know about. You're only 15 stone, not 50. Start off nice and easy and you should be fine. Drink plenty of water as already mentioned and enjoy!


----------



## Cahir (3 Jul 2007)

You should consider doing a race and have that as a goal.  There's the Adidas 5 mile race on Sat 14th in the phoenix park.  I'm sure there'll be people walking part of it as well as running.


----------



## Firefly (3 Jul 2007)

Way to early for that....it's only 2 weeks away.


----------



## Cahir (3 Jul 2007)

Firefly said:


> Way to early for that....it's only 2 weeks away.



Not really.  He's done 2 miles already so he could do 2 on the day, walk for 1 and then jog the last 2 slowly.  It feels less tiring running with a load of people.  Last year there were times of well over an hour for this race so obviously some people walked all of it.


----------



## positivenote (3 Jul 2007)

thanks one and all so far for the advice. I think im gonna try and continue to do my 2 miles a day for now and see how i get on... although there is a music festival this weekend so that will put me right back  
just once i know that im doing it the right way i think i will continue it for the coming months, as i say its a circuit around a few football fields and i tend to job half way walk the other half and repeat this twice... in total it takes me about 30mins.... any other advice would be great.
THanks


----------



## purpeller (4 Jul 2007)

Firefly said:


> Purpeller,
> 
> I presume you lost a couple of stone from running or other gym activities rather than walking. Walking is a good cardio excercise but if you want to lose weight I would have thought you'd need to be doing a LOT of walking.
> 
> Firefly.



I personally chose the gym route but supplemented it with walking.  Weight watchers advocates healthy eating and just walking - they hardly mention doing any other exercise and their success rates speak for themselves.  

Fact is: the biggest part of losing weight is your own determination.  Any exercise and healthy eating will get you there.  More strenuous exercise will just get you there quicker.


----------



## Firefly (4 Jul 2007)

purpeller said:


> I personally chose the gym route but supplemented it with walking. Weight watchers advocates healthy eating and just walking - they hardly mention doing any other exercise and their success rates speak for themselves.
> 
> Fact is: the biggest part of losing weight is your own determination. Any exercise and healthy eating will get you there. More strenuous exercise will just get you there quicker.


 
It's just that I see a lot of over-weight walkers out there and not too many over-weight runners (ie ones that haven't just started that is).


----------



## Remix (4 Jul 2007)

My own experience (work in progress  ) is that a lower fat body is made in the kitchen and not in the gym.

Use cardio exercises (jogging cycling etc) to build stamina, use resistance (lift weights) to build muscle.

But these alone are not going to help you meet your goals unless there's also some disipline in the kitchen.

Personally I hate the slimming and cardio route as I find it too girly-feminine.  

Most males I'd imagine are happier with their results when they increase protein intake, eliminate junk , lift weights (not extreme) and increase stamina.

(oh and as someone mentioned have a check-up first)


----------



## mell61 (4 Jul 2007)

There do seem to be a few decent websites that have information on how to best start running, I've posted 1 item below, but there seem to be a lot out there.

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml
Best of luck


----------



## scatriona (9 Jul 2007)

hi

Does anyone know of running clubs in North county dublin area? finding it VERY hard to go it alone, especially in this weather and friends aren't interested !! I'm aware of Santry/Raheny but lookinmg for ones further out - Rush/Lusk/skerries areas.

thx

S


----------



## Cahir (10 Jul 2007)

scatriona said:


> hi
> 
> Does anyone know of running clubs in North county dublin area? finding it VERY hard to go it alone, especially in this weather and friends aren't interested !! I'm aware of Santry/Raheny but lookinmg for ones further out - Rush/Lusk/skerries areas.
> 
> ...



I don't know of any clubs but you could go running in Ardgillan.  There's always a few people running around there and the slope is nice and challenging.


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Jul 2007)

*Didn't think this was worth a new thread. So just posted here.*

How does jogging make you lose weight all over your body?

I was told that when you want to lose weight, it is best to use the muscle(s) nearest the fat. Is this right?

If i was to lift weights, would i lose weight on just my arms or all over my body?


----------



## MsGinger (12 Jul 2007)

AFAIK it's not possible to 'spot reduce' fat in any one particular area, it depends on each person.  For e.g. some people may not carry much fat on their abdomen, while another person might find it the hardest to shift.  Using the weights will burn fat from a central reserve but not necessarily from the area you're working.


----------



## Happy Girl (29 Jul 2007)

*Jogging and Weight Loss*

I started jogging (running way too strong a verb to use here!!!!) 4wks ago. Started running the distance of 2 lamp-posts then hyperventilated for another four, then two again, etc. Now built up to three miles 4-5 times per week (without hyperventilating I might add  ). I am just so proud of myself. Within the last six months I have given up ciggies and now started jogging. My question: while I realise that everybody is different I was extremely disappointed when I weighed myself on Fri last to note that I had not lost even one single pound in weight. I cannot even say that I feel like I have toned up big time either. What kind of time-frame should I be looking at (have about 2stone to lose) to at least start seeing some results. While I am not jogging purely for weight loss I do feel that it would be so much easier on my system if I were carrying less weight. Any comments here?


----------



## Dreamerb (29 Jul 2007)

*Re: Jogging and Weight Loss*

If your weight has been stable over the time you've been jogging, you should still probably notice that you're a bit trimmer. Jogging will tone and build muscles, and muscle is a little over twice as dense as fat. I can't comment on when you can start to see actual loss, but it should be reasonably soon, very probably before the next month is out. 

Console yourself that even if it's not yet noticeable to you - maybe because the developing muscles are still slightly concealed - it really does work. And from talking to a good friend who's making the same complaints, I can tell you that even when you can't yet see the difference, it can be startlingly obvious to others!


----------



## Sn@kebite (29 Jul 2007)

MsGinger said:


> AFAIK it's not possible to 'spot reduce' fat in any one particular area, it depends on each person.  For e.g. some people may not carry much fat on their abdomen, while another person might find it the hardest to shift.  Using the weights will burn fat from a central reserve but not necessarily from the area you're working.


Thanks! MsGinger.


----------



## runner (29 Jul 2007)

Well done, making a start is the difficult bit.
In threads like this the common trend is to seek immediate results, heart monitors, enter races, etc etc. You have to walk before you run, so to speak!
The very first necessity is that you enjoy it, otherwise you will not continue. If you are sufficiently strong willed and determined you dont need to go near Gyms  etc. Just walking and jogging.
Have a basic plan or schedule to train same time each day, be it before, during or after work, and do it hail, rain or snow.Starting off as you are, do not overdo it, ie train say 4 times a week max, twice during the week and then double up sat and sun.
The quantum is simply the amount that you can handle comfortably and which does not leave you over-tired next day - remember you will only continue if you enjoy it.
Build up to around 45mins with a combination of walking and jogging if possible on grass rather than roads. If on roads, run against the traffic for safety reasons. Only increase the time you spend actually jogging by 10% max per week to avoid injury.Drink water before and after, you dont need to carry it around with you at this level.
Forget about monitors or actual races for about a year!
Good luck


----------



## Happy Girl (29 Jul 2007)

runner said:


> Have a basic plan or schedule to train same time each day, be it before, during or after work, and do it hail, rain or snow.


 
Thanks Runner. Some great advice there and it is much appreciated. If you saw me today at 4pm having run my two miler in the torrential rain looking like a complete and utter drowned rat, but a very happy one I might add  (with very tired legs!!!!). While I am thoroughly enjoying what I am doing and getting tremendous encouragement from Mr. Happy (he is a seasoned runner who has done marathons and races regularly) I had felt I would have some physical results at this stage. Just wondering what kind of time-frame I will be looking at before I start to look like Kate Moss  . Only joking of course (Liz Hurley will do).


----------



## Haille (29 Jul 2007)

As a marathon runner for the last 25 years and  a recently qualified fitness instructor well done as mentioned in previous threads you have completed the most important decision and made the decision to start.I would agree with a lot of comments made by buddyboy.  A visit to a GP is very important ,I get blood tests done annually to check iron count etc.
    I think you should start with walking comfortably at first ,keep a diary start with 10.mins build up gradually to 15,20mins and then 30 mins 4times weekly or more.You can increase walk pace once you are comfortable with distance or time. I would then try jogging once you have a base fitness built up.The important thing is that we need to see progress to keep motivated that is why you should start with walking.
 When you start jogging you should be able to hold conversation while running [running aerobically]I would also follow a light weights programme to target specific muscles as this will help with weight loss particularly if walking only.   In order that you can keep a routine going it is important to do stretches after a short warm up.These stretches can be done for 8-10 seconds each.This will help greatly in preventing injury which will enable you to keep a programme going. Best of Luck


----------



## therave (30 Jul 2007)

can i mention at this point that all exercise should be done in as clean an enviroment as possible.. there is no point running around a city with cars and trucks and breathing in fumes.. also i find the cycling the best..too old for jogging running now that i am over 32..


----------



## Happy Girl (30 Jul 2007)

therave said:


> can i mention at this point that all exercise should be done in as clean an enviroment as possible.. there is no point running around a city with cars and trucks and breathing in fumes.. also i find the cycling the best..too old for jogging running now that i am over 32..


 
Holy God there is no hope for me then !!! if you feel 32 is too old for jogging. Mr. Happy is 41 and can still give the 20+ year olds a good run for their money. I feel it is never too late to start something new once in moderation. I am lucky that there is a massive park in the locality where i can jog. Also while cycling is great it is way too time consuming. Half hour jog and I'm done. Would take much longer to get same benefits from cycling. Also have two little "Happy Children" who are safely within my vision as I run laps of the park so it leaves it much easier for me to work my jogging into my family life. I couldn't work it as easily with cycling.


----------



## Haille (30 Jul 2007)

Happy Girl said:


> Holy God there is no hope for me then !!! if you feel 32 is too old for jogging. Mr. Happy is 41 and can still give the 20+ year olds a good run for their money. I feel it is never too late to start something new once in moderation. I am lucky that there is a massive park in the locality where i can jog. Also while cycling is great it is way too time consuming. Half hour jog and I'm done. Would take much longer to get same benefits from cycling. Also have two little "Happy Children" who are safely within my vision as I run laps of the park so it leaves it much easier for me to work my jogging into my family life. I couldn't work it as easily with cycling.


        Agree with Happy Girl too old for jogging at 32,  I am 49 turning 50 in Sept and can still clock 2 hours 50 mins for marathon.I completed Croagh Patrick hill run 4 weeks ago with the Irish Mountain Running Association managed to run to the top in 36 mins [ 6th.position ] and back down in 23 mins. A friend of mine who turned 50 last Feb. won the European Vets 5000 metres cross country some months back he can easily compete with any 20 year old. Admittedly he trains hard and has the gift of speed.  Let not age be factor at all.


----------



## RainyDay (30 Jul 2007)

therave said:


> can i mention at this point that all exercise should be done in as clean an enviroment as possible.. there is no point running around a city with cars and trucks and breathing in fumes..



I remember reading some research years ago which showed that cyclists in central London had very few detectible signs of pollution in their blood.


----------

